# زرع عمود 350 طن على كمرة 90×100 سم



## إسلام علي (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي 
الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم 
عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم 
النظام الإنشائي للطوابق فلات سلاب سماكة 20 سم 
حمل العمود المزروع 350 يتحمل 10 طوابق علوية 
ملحوظة : عرض الكمرة مسموح لحد 120 اللي هو عرض العمودين اللي تحت 
بالحس الهندسي أود حكم الأساتذة على هذه الحالة وأنا عن نفسي رفضت تصميمها ... ما رأيكم ؟


----------



## adelcitadel (16 مايو 2012)

المشكلة ليست في التصميم بقدر كفاءة التنفيذ بمعني :
خبرات مقاول التنفيذ لاعمال مماثلة 
جودة المواد المستخدمة
طريقة الصب خرسانة جاهزه او خلاطة عادية 
الاختبارات ا للازمة للتاكد من وصول جهد الخرسانة لهذا العمود الرئيسي للمقاومة المطلوبة
كفاءة استشاري المشروع
هي ده النقط الموجوده بذاكرتي حاليا"


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي
> الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم
> عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لماذا اخي الكريم رفضت تصميم مثل هذه النوعيه من الاعمال اننا بالنهايه امام احمال ومطلوب نقل الحمل بكل امان للتربه وهذا صلب الموضوع فعلم الهندسه لاحدود له ويمكننا التفاعل مع اي مشكله وحلها بامان كامل 
اولا عرض القطاع المتوفر رائع جدا مبدائيا وبقي لنا معرفه العمق المتاح لنا عمله لهذه الكمرة لان الارتفاع اكيد بيكون مقيد وبتصميم احد البراج صادفت نفس المشكله 
ولكن عندي ما كان اصعب حيث ان عرض الاعمدة التي سارتكز عليها هوة فقط 40 سم وعمق فقط 90 وحمل العمود عندي 294 طن 
وتم تصميم قطاع خرساني composite sec واستعنا فيه بكمرة حديد علي شكل اتش بيم وتم تصميم الكمرة ونحن الان بالدور السابع العلوي بالبرج وسارفق لسيادتكم صورة التنفيذ من الموقع 
وهذا الموضوع رائع للدراسه ولابدا الاراء المختلفه حوله وحسابات هذه الكمرة والاحمال الواقعه عليها ودراستها بشكل دقيق جدا ولنا لقاء اخر حول هذا الموضوع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## معاوية يوسف (16 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم :
لا تستطيع ان ترفض 1لك التصميم لمجرد الخوف . لدي خبرة بسيطة في هذا الشأن ولا بأس بزرع العمود فوق الكمرة وخاصة ان سقوطها 120 فهو الى حد ما جيد يتيح لك بأريحية هندسية تحميل عمود على الكمرة ولكن يجب العناية بتنفيذها والانتباه لها فقط .
و لكم الشكر .*


----------



## sallam1998 (16 مايو 2012)

فكرة للدراسة :- ممكن الاستغناء عن هذا العمود نهائيا في كل الادوار والمعالجة تتم في البلاطة بعمل كمرة مدفونة بحديد نسبته عالية يصل بين العمودين قبل وبعد هذا العمود ويقلب لاعلي جزء من هذه الكمرة يدفن في التشطيبات للارضية . ( حتي لو وصل الي قطر 25 مم )


----------



## ابو الهندسه (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم وبعد 
الموضوع ليس بجديد بل قد طبق في ثلاثينيات القرن العشرين وليس لعشره ادوار بل لعشرات الادوار وبالذات في اوئل عمارات نيويورك الخرسانيه وفي انحاء شتى في العالم والى اللحضه والحل هذا يؤخذ به 
وفقط بالامس اطلعت على تصميم لدور احد الصخف حيث لاحضت قطع الاعمده الوسطيه بطريقة التناوب في الدور الاارضي حتى يتاح لعمل المطابع مساحه اكبر بالضعف للمسافه بين الاعمده
الموضوع مدروس ومنتهي منه تبقى المسأله مسالة حسابات وتحديد مقاطع والكمره المستخدمه لهذا الغرض لها تسميه خاصه بالانجليزيه لايحضرني الان ابجديتها الانجليزيه وهي اذا ماكتبت بالعربي فستكون تقريبا (ستيجر بيم )
من اغرب ماقابلت في هذا الموضوع ماقام به احد المقاوليين (شبه الامي) وهو نقل العمود من موقعه الاصلي في الدور الارضي الى اطراف الكابولي الخارج منه في الدور الاول ليحمله احمال اربعة ادوار اي ان العمود محمل على كابولي
فقط وعند مراجعتي لمقطع الكابولي وجدنه عاديا حوالي الخمسين في خمسه وعشرين سنت اما التسليح فلم استطع معرفته ولكن بالسؤال تبين انه مسلح تسليح علوي عباره خمسه اسياخ قطر18 والموضوع هذا من عشر سنوات تقريبا
والناس عايشه والساتر الله


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
بالفعل رفضي للتصميم هو لأني لم أقابل في العمل أي مشكلة من هذا القبيل بالإضافة لإن الشغل عندنا في مصر بعيد كثيرا عن الاحترافية وماشي أكتر على رأي أخي أبو الهندسة الله ساتر والناس عايشة :]
لكن فكرة الاستشاري إبراهيم تبدو ممتازة وأكون شاكر لو زودتونا بتفاصيل أكتر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

كما ذكر اساتذتنا في حال ضمان جودة التنفيذ فكل ما عليك هو دراسة مسار الحمولة والتاكد من ان العناصر الانشائية الناقلة للحمولة ستتحملها ...
العزم المتوقع على البيم من حمولة هذا العمود لن يتعدى ال400 KN.m وهذا يمكن الحصول عيه ببيم ابعاده 100x30 سم بتسليح جيد ...قد يصل الى 8 اسياخ قطر 20 ....بالنسبة للاعمدة يمكن تدعيمها بقميص حديدي هذا اذا لم تتحمل ..تحتاج الى معرفة القوى الاصلية ثم اضافة تاثير القوة المنتقلة الى العمود الجديد ..
بالنسبة للقواعد فواضح انها raft وفي الغالب لن يكون هناك خوف منها ...لانه واضح ان الذي ستنتقل اليه الحملة عمود طرفي وهنا اعمدة تحمل اكثر منه وتتحملها القاعدة ...
هناك نقطة اخرى بالنسبة للزلازل ....يوجد عدم انتظام في هذا الشكل حيث ان العمود توقف ولم يستمر الى الاسفل هل هناك احتياطات اضافية تترتب على هذا في عملية التزريع ....
---

ومن يهب صعود الجبال يا اسلام ....يعش مصمم لبيوت صغيرة وفلل 
...مع اني كنت سافعل مثلك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لماذا اخي الكريم رفضت تصميم مثل هذه النوعيه من الاعمال اننا بالنهايه امام احمال ومطلوب نقل الحمل بكل امان للتربه وهذا صلب الموضوع فعلم الهندسه لاحدود له ويمكننا التفاعل مع اي مشكله وحلها بامان كامل
> اولا عرض القطاع المتوفر رائع جدا مبدائيا وبقي لنا معرفه العمق المتاح لنا عمله لهذه الكمرة لان الارتفاع اكيد بيكون مقيد وبتصميم احد البراج صادفت نفس المشكله
> ولكن عندي ما كان اصعب حيث ان عرض الاعمدة التي سارتكز عليها هوة فقط 40 سم وعمق فقط 90 وحمل العمود عندي 294 طن
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا ...بانتظار المناقشة بصورة اوسع والصور اذا تيسر لكم ذلك وجميعنا مستفيدون من مشاركاتكم استاذنا الفاضل ..
الموضوع للتثبيت لمدة اسبوع لمزيد من المشاركة والاستفادة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي
> الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم
> عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا اسلام اخبارك اية 
انا شوفت مثل هذة الكمرات في مشروع الملك عبدالله المالي في الرياض ودة مشروع كبير جدا وواحد صاحبي في مصر صمم كابولي طالع من كمرة والكابولي دة علية عامود مزروع شايل 13 دور بص انت افضل حاجة للكمرة دي انك تصممها من الايتابس نفسة في المودل ما تاخدهاش برة لوحدها وتصممها لان الايتابس ها ياخد كل حخاجة معاة من احمال افقية وراسية وتورشن وعزوم الخ والتنفيذ معم جدا فعلا 
اخوك ايهاب سعيد


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما ذكر اساتذتنا في حال ضمان جودة التنفيذ فكل ما عليك هو دراسة مسار الحمولة والتاكد من ان العناصر الانشائية الناقلة للحمولة ستتحملها ...
> العزم المتوقع على البيم من حمولة هذا العمود لن يتعدى ال400 KN.m وهذا يمكن الحصول عيه ببيم ابعاده 100x30 سم بتسليح جيد ...قد يصل الى 8 اسياخ قطر 20 ....بالنسبة للاعمدة يمكن تدعيمها بقميص حديدي هذا اذا لم تتحمل ..تحتاج الى معرفة القوى الاصلية ثم اضافة تاثير القوة المنتقلة الى العمود الجديد ..
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخبارك م خالد ؟؟؟؟
العزم اللي طلع معاك خطأ يا خالد 
العزم هيكون الحمل في ربع البحر = 350 × 3.9 × 0.25 = 341 طن متر ... أكبر بكتير 



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيك يا اسلام اخبارك اية
> انا شوفت مثل هذة الكمرات في مشروع الملك عبدالله المالي في الرياض ودة مشروع كبير جدا وواحد صاحبي في مصر صمم كابولي طالع من كمرة والكابولي دة علية عامود مزروع شايل 13 دور بص انت افضل حاجة للكمرة دي انك تصممها من الايتابس نفسة في المودل ما تاخدهاش برة لوحدها وتصممها لان الايتابس ها ياخد كل حخاجة معاة من احمال افقية وراسية وتورشن وعزوم الخ والتنفيذ معم جدا فعلا
> اخوك ايهاب سعيد



شكرا م إيهاب لاهتمامك ... بدأت أغير تفكيري وهصممها إن شاء الله بس لوحدها لأن مش عندي الموديل بتاع المشروع كامل


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الكمر الي بيتزرع علية الاعمدة او الترنسفير سلاب هما الاساليب المستخدمة عند تغيير المعماري بنسبة كبيرة في مشروع في المكتب الي انا شغال فية المالك وافق علي معماري وتم تنفيذ الدور الارضي وبعد كدة عايز يعمل فلتين علي مسطح الدومر الارضي فبعد انتهاء المعماري وتسقيط الاعمدة بتاعة الفلتين علي السقف الدور الارضي طبعا الاعمدة ملهاش دعوة بالاعمدة الي تحتها فالحل هو الترنسفير سلاب اما الكمرات الي مزروع عليها اعمدة تستخدم لما يكون عدد قليل من الاعمدة ها يتزرع فانا بنصحك يا لومة توصفها علي الايتابس فالمودل كلة وتخلي التورشونال كونستات بتعها بواحد لان لو عليها تورشن ها يكون كبير ولو عدت في التورشنال كونستات وخليتة بصفر فالتورشن دة ها يتنقل من الكمرة الي العنصر العمودي عليها الي هوة البلاطة والاعمدة ولكن اعتقد انك تخلية بواحد لان البلاطة ممكن ما تقدرش تشيل التورشن دة من الكمرة وتصممها من علي الايتابس ولو طلعت غير امنة في الشير والتورشن انصحك بارسال السقف دة من الايتابس الي السيف السيف لو القطاع امن ومحتاج كانات زيادة ها يقولك انها امنة ويطلعلك مساحة الكانات في الكتر الطولي ولو القطاع غير امن والكانات مش هاتقدر تسيفة عا يقولك غير امنة خالص وتشيك علي الاعمدة الي تحت الكمرة بالايتابس عادي خالص
اخوك ابو سعيد


----------



## doha_4all (16 مايو 2012)

لا يجوز الزياده فى الحديد داخل القطاع القطاع الخرسانى عند حد معين و هو يساوى
1.25% * As Max = b * t
حيث b هو عرض القطاع الخرسانى و فى البلاطات ناخذه 1 متر 
اما t فهو عمق القطاع الخرسانى 
و ياريت لو فيه ف كلامى اى علط حد يصلحلى
و شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي
> الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم
> عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكله بعمل العموديين فى الدور الارضى يعملا كاطار(frame) لتقليل عمق الكمره (مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن العرض الفعال للاطار هو 30 سم ) ولكن هذا سوف يقلل العزوم على الكمره المزروع عليها العمود 
ارى أنه يمكن تقليل عمق الكمره الى أقل من ذلك بكثير 
الاهم هو التحقق من اجهادات الثقب بين الكمره والعمود المزروع لان فى الفرضيات السابقه سوف نرى أن المسطح الافقى للتحقق من اجهاد الثقب سوف يكون (30+2*115/2*120)اى 145*120سم فقط مضروبا فى عمق الكمره 115سم فقط حسب الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى لان فى اتجاه طول العمود (120 سم) سوف تقع خارج قطاع الكمره 
بالطبع لابد من التحقق من اجهادات القص وسوف نحصل على كانات بقطر لن يقل عن 12 مم وعدد سته افرع للكانه الواحده
يمكن عمل عرض الكمره المزروع عليها العمود أكبر من طول(120سم) للعموديين وكذلك أكبر من طول العمود المزروع على هذه الكمره وذلك للتحقق من اجهادات الثقب وكذلك لتقليل عمق الكمره 
غير واضح قيمة الحمل المركز هو 350طن هل هو حمل تشغيلى (working) أو مصعد (ultimate)
ارى أن هذا الرقم 350طن لحمل 10 ادوار مبالغ فيه بعض الشئ لان سمك البلاطه 20 سم بمعنى أقصى span سوف لن يزيد عن 6 م 
بالطبع لابد من دراسة هذا المبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل ديناميكيا لانه يحتوى على أحد شروط عدم الانظام الرأسى وهذا سوف يؤثر على تسليح وأبعاد الكمره المزروع عليها العمود 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## archivil (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ......

عندي سؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع وهو : هل من الممكن استخدام ال vierendeels لحل هذه المشكلة ؟؟؟

بمعنى انه لا توجد اعمدة في الدور الارضي لان كل الادوار العلوية ستكون محمولة على ال vierendeels , وبذلك تحل هذه المشكلة دون اللجوء الى زرع اعمدة على الكمرات .

هل هذا الحل صحيح ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي
> الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم
> عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم
> ...





إسلام علي قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخبارك م خالد ؟؟؟؟
> العزم اللي طلع معاك خطأ يا خالد
> العزم هيكون الحمل في ربع البحر = 350 × 3.9 × 0.25 = 341 طن متر ... أكبر بكتير
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح ...انا فهمت ان ال350 تمييزها كيلونيوتن ...بينما الوحدة عندكم الطن ...العزم كما ذكرتم الحمولة في ربع البحر


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 مايو 2012)

المشكلة هتكون في التحليل الزلزالي للنظام الإنشائي وليس الحمل الرأسي للعمود المزروع
ياريت أساتذتنا الكبار ينصحونا بخبراتهم في الجزء ده


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخبارك م خالد ؟؟؟؟
> العزم اللي طلع معاك خطأ يا خالد
> العزم هيكون الحمل في ربع البحر = 350 × 3.9 × 0.25 = 341 طن متر ... أكبر بكتير
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
المودل كلة علي بعضة تقدر تقدر تاخد كل شيئ مؤثر علي الكمرة دي وانت عارف ان كل دور بيشتغل دايافرام واحد يعني كلة وحدة واحدة لو حلتها مانوال مش ها تعرف تاخد الاحمال الافقية والعزوم معال
لو انت مهندس المقاول يبقي الاستشاري هوة المسؤل لازم ترجعلة وانت كمقاول لازم تعمل شيك علي التصميم دة قبل التنفيذ ولو انت الاستشاري يبقي انت المفروض تاخد فيها قرار


انا صممت ونفذت مثل هذة الكمرات وكان العامود علي كابولي كمان وشايل فوقة 4 ادوار


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مايو 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المودل كلة علي بعضة تقدر تقدر تاخد كل شيئ مؤثر علي الكمرة دي وانت عارف ان كل دور بيشتغل دايافرام واحد يعني كلة وحدة واحدة لو حلتها مانوال مش ها تعرف تاخد الاحمال الافقية والعزوم معال
> لو انت مهندس المقاول يبقي الاستشاري هوة المسؤل لازم ترجعلة وانت كمقاول لازم تعمل شيك علي التصميم دة قبل التنفيذ ولو انت الاستشاري يبقي انت المفروض تاخد فيها قرار
> 
> ...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ,انا اتفهمك عندما تحدثت عن الحس الهندسي مش كل حاجة حساب وبرنامج بس كتير من المصميمين يبتعدو عن الفكرة فكرة غرس العمود , انا مرة صممتو في الطابق الاخر والكمرة درستها على الاحمال كلها وشيكت القطاع على punching ,بس الي لاحظتو ان العمود كانت عليه حمولة شد كبيرة جدا وتسليح كان كبير واحترت جدا في الحل و الدراسة الديناميكية هي السبب وكل ما كبرت القطاع زاد التسليح ,وعلى هذا الاساس اذا انت راح تعمل دراسة لازم تصمم المبنى كما هو مش تاخذ جزء على حدا لانو المبنى مترابط وكل عنصر يؤثر على التاني المفروض انك تصمم البناية ككل واحنا مقر وزارة الداخلية الجديد فيه اعمدة تنطلق من كابولي مش من كمرة و على 3 طوابق فوق وحتى برج الخليفة ,انت شفت فيديو برج الخليفة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZjzrf3MVbM وكل ماحصلت على معلومات بهذا الشان يعني يكون احسن ليك للتاكد ولو انو انا شفت مرة في احد الاشرطة انهيار مبنى مصمم اعمدة مغروسة بسبب تفجيرات لكن طريقة الانهيار كانت كلية مش زي الي يصير مع المباني مع الاعمدة الي تنزل للاساس بس انا قلتلك كان في تفجيرات والتحقيق اثبت ان السبب راجع للتصميم يعني الاعمدة المغروسة وشكرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 مايو 2012)

توجد مشكله وهي هل تم اخذ اعتبار التنفيذ التراكمي في حالات التحميل بمعني staged construction analysis
المشكله ان الخطأ في اعتبار ان الحمل يؤثر في لحظه واحده
بينما في الحقيقه هو يؤثر بالتدريج ويأخذ شكل ترخيم معين
وفي حاله بناء دور اخر لم يتم اعتبار الحاله السابقه اي ان boundary condition في هذه الحاله ليست صفر وبالتالي سيحدث تغير كبير في العزم والترخيم
شاهد الفديو ولنا عوده
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-HT3KTUa4w


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك عمارة 11 طابق وفي المدخل يراد إلغاء عمود ثم زرعه فوق الكمرة في السقف العلوي
> الكمرة ستستند على عمودين 30×120 والمسافة بين مركزيهما 390 سم
> عمق الكمرة الكلي الأقصى المسموح به هو 120 سم
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذه المشاركات القيمة .
لقد تم بحث طريقة تصميم وتنفيذ الاعمدة المزوعة على البلاطات او الكمرات Girders في مشاركة سابقة ،
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/203755-Transfer-Slab
وملخص طرق الحل هي 

استخدام البلاطات Transfer slabاو الكمرات ذات التسليح العاديTransfer Beam (Girder) (عندما تكون الحمل على العمود قليل).
استخدام المقطع المشترك(المركب) composite Section وهو يستخدم في حالة الكمرات (والحمل للاعمدة كبير).
استخدام البلاطات المجهدة او الكمرة المجهدة Post tensioned slab or P. T. Girder (حمل العمود كبير جدا)
وفي الحالات السابقة يتم تصميم البلاطة او الكمرة التي سيتم زراعة الاعمدة عليها على تحمل كامل حمل الاعمدة.
وهناك طريقة اخرى وذلك للحصول على حل اقتصادي باشراك اكثر من البلاطة او كمرة لاكثر من مستوى (اي لاكثر من طابق ) وتسمى هذه الطريقة/ نظام فرنديل Vierendeel behaviour 
ولاستخدام هذه الطريقة في التصميم يجب ان يتم التنفيذ حسب التالي
لزراعة عمود على بلاطة او كمرة planted column on slab on Girder ولتشغيل المستويين (السقفين معا ) من الناحية التنفيذية 


يجب ان يكون في البداية قد تم تصميم البلاطة على هذه الحالة والتحقق من اجهاد الثقب للبلاطة punching shear
يتم تحديد الموقع للعمود باستخدام اجهزة المساحة او القياسات كما هو متبع عند تحديد موقع العمود في القواعد.
شروط تركيب حديد التسليح وطول التثبيت في البلاطة هي نفس الشروط عند التثبيت في القاعدة 60 مرة قطر حديد التسليح.
اذا كان هناك حديد تسليح لاجهاد الثقب حول العمود فيجب تركيبها حسب المخطط.
يتم بقاء الشدة formwork اسفل البلاطة الحاملة لهذا العمود حتى يتم صب البلاطة التي فوقها وحصول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة (للبلاطة العلوية) ويم فك الشده السفلية بعد فك الشدة العلوية.
اذا تم التصميم على تشغيل اكثر من مستويين فيتم اتباع المطلبات السابقة لاكثر من مستويين.

واليك هذا المثال على تصميم Transfere Beam
*http://www.efka.utm.my/thesis/IMAGES...d07ttt.pdf.pdf*
http://www.google.jo/url?q=http://t...IQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNG05jSi0oZFZ9OA-p9d_N-3r4n4KA


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (19 مايو 2012)

انا مبهورة بهذه المناقشة واستفدت منها كثيرا انا ليست عندى خبرة بالتصميم ولكنى امل انا اكون مثلكم فى يوم من الايام


----------



## إسلام علي (19 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات
المشكلة كانت قابلت أحد زملائي وهو منفذ مش مصمم وكان ياخد رأيي .. والظاهر هو كمان لغى الفكرة من دماغه :]


----------



## engmady (19 مايو 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مرة اشارك فيها بالمنتدى برايى المتواضع
هذه الكمرة تسمى كمرة تحويل ويتم تصميمها طبقا للقواعد الهندسيه المتعارف عليها من moment , shear,punch,deflection
ويراعى ان يكون العمود المزروع فى منتصف الكمرة بالضبط حتى لا يولد torsionعلى الكمرة
وعادة ما يكون التسليح السفلى للكمرة قطر 22 او اكبر
والكانات قطر 10 مم واربع فروع 
ويراعى شكل التسليح وكفاءة الخرسانة اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## mostafa8711 (20 مايو 2012)

يجب توضيح اذا كانت هذه الكمرة مستمرة ام كمرة بسيطة و فى اسوا الاحوال انها كمرة بسيطة فالكمرة 90x120 قادرة على حمل (concentrated load(و المقصود به العمود المزروع و ايضا مع مراعاة احمال البلاطة الاتية على الكمرة مع وضع التسليح لهذه الكمرة 20 قطر (25) و وضع 6 افرع كانات كل 10 سم قطر 12 (ملاحظة:هذه الحسابات على ان العمود مزروع فى نصف الكمرة)


----------



## محمود علام (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا للمهندسين على المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## الراقي توب (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ............ بالنسبة لموضوع زرع العمود على كمرة بغض النظر عن أبعاد هذه الكمرة أو العمود يجب استخدام طريقة التحليل التي تبين مدى تحمل المقطع سواء للجسر أو العمو للقوى المحملة عليها وبناءا على ذلك تستطيع الحكم على اامكانية التنفيذ من عدمه ..........موضوع جميل


----------



## abouzain (22 مايو 2012)

يا اخي مفيش اي مشكله اطلاقا خصوصا انك بتقول عرض الكاميرا 120سم والعمق 120سم ودي معطيات كويسه جدا الكاميرا بتشتغل كأنها قاعدة للعمود بس افكرك لازم تعمل زاويه لاشاير العمود داخل الكاميرا لاتقل الزاويه عن 20 سم علي الاقل


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

ممكن معلومات اكتر عن زرع الاعمده؟؟؟


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة لهذا العمود لا توجد مشكلة فالعمق للكمرة 120 سم مناسب وستحتاج حديد مقدارة 
moment = 350*10*3.9/4 = 3412.5 kn.m
as = 10432.717 mm2
use 22 #25 
استخدم 22 سيخ قطر 25 مم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



​


----------



## abud aied (2 يونيو 2012)

معلومات قيمة نشكر جهودكم


----------



## zenhass (2 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع مش عايز تصميم انتا عندك الابعاد ممتازة استخدم شبكه علويه وسفليه 18 وانتهت القصة بالاخص كمان انتى عندك البحر صغير يعنى العزم صغير اشتغل يا هندسة واتوكل ع الله


----------



## ستار الصكر (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... قد يمكن حل المشكلة بدل زرع عمود في منتصف الكمرة بان نقوم بوضع عمودين مائلين يبدآن من اسفل العمودين الجانبيين في الطابق الاول ويلتقيان اسفل العمد الوسطي في الطابق الثاني ولكون ارتفاع الطابق اكبر من المسافة بين العمودين الجانبيين فهذا يعني ان زاوية اميل العمودين المائلين سيكون اقل م45 درجة مما يزيد من امكانية تغطبة الاحمال المطلوبة


----------



## طارق جزماوي (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم .اخي العزيز كمره 120/90 شايله حمل مركز 350 طون؟ هذه مساله ما هي بسيطه. ولكن في حل، هذه الكمره تحتاج الى حديد سفلي لا يقل عن40 سيخ قطر 25 حسب تقديري الذي بنيته على حسابات هندسيه، هذه الأسياخ ال40 مقسمه على 4طبقات ،بين الواحده والاخرى 3سم،وايضا يجب وضع كامات قطر 12 كل 10 سم بشرط ان توضع كل كامتان مع بعض .ليس هذا فحسب بل يجب وضع حديد مائل 45درجه بالاضافه الى الحديد السفلي لكي يمنع العمود المزروع من اختراق الكمره وهذا امر ضروري جداً جداً.والامر الاخير الذي يجب مراعاته اخي العزيز هو ان يوضع حديد العمود المزروع في مكانه المحدد بدقه قبل صب الخرسانه بحيث يكون حديد العمود مع انعطافه 40 سم في نقطة التقائه مع حديد الكمره السفلي.هذا ما اعرفه من خبرتي في حل مثل هذه الحالات التي لا يستهان بها......... اود ان الفت انتباه السائل الى خيار اخر وهو الاستغناء عن هذا العمود في كل الطوابق اذا امكن الامر . لان المسافه390 لا تحتاج الى 3 أعمده مهما كان الثقل عليها. والله تعالى اعلى واعلم.​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عمر (15 يونيو 2012)

لا تقلق اخى الكريم فهذا النظام نفذ اكثر من مرة فى اكثر من عمارة فى الشروق و 6 اكتوبر بواسطة مكتب استشارى كبير 
وانا صممتها عادى جدا بس اهم حاجة حساب الكانات ومراعاة الصب باستخدام الهزاز


----------



## sherifarmy (18 يونيو 2012)

ليس من حقنا كمهندسين مدنى ان نرفض شيئا لمجرد الخوف فعندما يواجهنا مثل هذه الاشياء يجب علينا التفكير فى عمل التصميم اللازم للعناصر الانشائية واوافق جميع المشتركين الرأى


----------



## خالد الخضر (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاه على نبينا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين
اخي المهندس لازم يحل اي مشكله تواجهه بالمواقع ويلاقي اكثر حل امن وسليم هندسيا وانشائيا بدون خوف وبالحس الهندسي
بالنسبه لطرحك للمشكله اللي فهمته انه استناد الكمره على العمودين رح يكون فيها موافق لبعد العمود القصير وبالتالي رح تنشا عندك عزوم كبيره جدا في الاعمده السانده نتيجه ضعف العطاله للعمودين السنادين بهالاتجاه 
اما بالنسبه لمتانه العمود المزروع فهو من غير شك قادر على تحمل الحمولات بهالابعاد المتاحه حتما
الحل مبدئيا كمره عميقه عمقها اكبر او يساوي ثلث المسافه في الضوء بين العمودين 
والله الموفق


----------



## moaad1978 (19 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا نفذتها و اعدت تصميم التندر الخاص بهذة الجزئية
توكل على الله بعد تأكدك من الحسابات و دقة التصميم و التنفيذ 
و أهم الشي القالب تحت الكمرة لازم تحسبها كويس


----------



## خالد الخضر (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كمره عميقه اقصد بها trans beam والغاء فكره العمود المزروع اذا كان ذلك ممكن معماريا واستثماريا 
وهذه الكمره رح تنقل حمولتها مباشره الى العمودين في الدور الارضي وبدون نقل او توزيع اي عزوم منها بسبب انها عطالتها كبيره جدا مقارنه بالعمودين الحاملين 
والله الموفق


----------



## متابع ل (20 يونيو 2012)

هناك عزوم و إجهاد قص من العامود على عارضة ذات 120 في 120 سم و بحر لا يتجاوز 380 سم .. 

لو كنت مكانك لتأكدت من الأحمال مرة أخرى ثم صممت العارضة بعناية قبل أن أرفض أو أقبل .. فأبعاد العارضة كبيرة و بحرها قصير و قد تكون قادرة على مقاومة الأحمال بنجاح ..

أنصح بالتأكد من مسألة "التورجن" لأن العارضة قصيرة البحر و العامود قد يحدث عليها عزم تورجن لا تستطيع مقاومته ..

تحياتي ،،

تحياتي ،،


----------



## engeahmad (28 يونيو 2012)

ليس لدي خبرة لكن ليس هناك مايخيف
فأنت أمام فأنت أمام كمرة وعليها حمولة معلومة
لكن يجب الأنتباه إلى موضوع التربة
وهبوطاتها لأختلاف توزع الحمولات​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل العراقي (1 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم: انا ما فاهم كثير من تخيلي للموضوع بس اقتراحي ان ليش ما تزيد دعامة العمودين الي عندك كي تتحمل اكثر واكثر من الحمل وزيادة الدعامة تمنحك اكثرصلابة وأقل اعمدة وتستطيع استخدام نظام H beam لربط العمودين


----------



## keyhistory (4 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله
مبدئيا هل العمودين اللي هيتم الزرع عليهم متوقفين ولا مكملين
اذا كانوا مكملين معايا ليه ازرع بينهم عمود مع ان المسافه بينهم 3.9 متر البحر قصير فلا حاجه لزرع عمود الا اذا كان العمودين اللي هزرع عليهم متوقفين 
ارجو التوضيح من صاحب الموضوع


----------



## eng_asmaahussein (8 يوليو 2012)

فعلا بارك الله في الاستشاري صاحب الفكرة العبقرية جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## بلال (10 يوليو 2012)

السادة الزملاء:لفتني ان الزملاء مستعجبون من ان عمودا محمولا على كابوليه(ظفر)و يحمل كذا طابق من غير ان يلاحظوا ان الجملة الانشائية الداعمة لهذا الظفر هو ما يسمى عندنا في سوريا اعمدة فرعونية حيث تنقل كامل حمولات الطوابق الى العمود المجاور عن طريق العمود الفرعوني و عن طريق الجائز(الكمرة) التي تعمل على الشد و ان اردتم زودتكم بالتحليل الانشائي لهذه الجمل


----------



## asd salim (21 يوليو 2012)

dear sir
the problem is not that easy, u must study the whole structure from top to the footing to the bearing capacity of soil
and u must know the details of the building, reinforcemnt,dsign crieria..etc then u do analysis and design thn u can deside
regards


----------



## asd salim (21 يوليو 2012)

pls send us the builing drawings and we wil help u


----------



## asd salim (21 يوليو 2012)

im ready to help


----------



## waleed1988 (30 يوليو 2012)

sallam1998 قال:


> فكرة للدراسة :- ممكن الاستغناء عن هذا العمود نهائيا في كل الادوار والمعالجة تتم في البلاطة بعمل كمرة مدفونة بحديد نسبته عالية يصل بين العمودين قبل وبعد هذا العمود ويقلب لاعلي جزء من هذه الكمرة يدفن في التشطيبات للارضية . ( حتي لو وصل الي قطر 25 مم )



فكره جميله جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يوليو 2012)

asd salim قال:


> im ready to help



بارك الله فيك
وميلي ألغى الفكرة لأن مستوى الجودة في التنفيذ لم يطمأنهم 
شكرا لك أخي


----------



## waleed1988 (30 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله انا عايز اكلمك في 3 نقط 
1- باختصار انت معاك عرض كمره وصل ل 120 سم يعني بالحساب انت محتاج حديد مساحته 143.5 سم مربع من الاخر 25 #30 توزعهم زي مانت عايز خد بالك انك لو فرضت حمل العمود مركز دا غلط لاكنه اامن لان الحمل اللي جاي علي الكمره مش نقطه اوك 
2- انت ممكن تفكر تعملها خرسانه سابقة الاجهاد بس انا مشش مستريح للحل دا لانك انت معاك ابعاد كبيره وعمدان كبيره 
3- انت ليه تحط 3 اعمده في مسافة 3.9 دا حرام ممكن تتخن البلاطه او تعمل كمره سواء ساقطه او مدفونه 
اخيرا اني احبك في الله والله انا تعبت في الكتابه فمتحرمنيش من الدعاء و الرد علاي 
تقبل مروري


----------



## mohammad saleh 1 (10 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع هو موضوع انشائي بحت و هذا يحتاج الى دراسة دقيقة لان اول مشكلة ستصادفها مشكلة تحقق الثقب


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 أغسطس 2012)

تم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------

